# Bee's in Tree Branch



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I was contacted by a women that has honey bees living in a tree branch(not a swarm) about 10' off the ground. She is going to have them killed if they can't be removed. Would a bee vac with a long hose be the best bet for trying to get most of the bees? I have never done this, but I don't see any other way to try and collect as many bees as possible. I am guessing that she will spray them after I remove as many as possible. I was looking at the Bee Vac that Brushy Mountain sells.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I use a bucket attached to the end of a 10 foot pole to get bees. 

I also use a drawn comb attached to the end of a pole, I hold it up in the swarm ball for 5 minutes or more to let the bees move over onto the comb. I then lower it down and put in a hive box, then wait for the rest of the bees to fly down into the box.

Good luck on grabbing them in which ever way you can.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Ray, this is not a swarm. They are living in the tree branch and entering the hollow branch through a small opening. My error for not being more clear.


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like a candidate for a trap out if she will give it some time. Search for Cleo Hogan's method of doing a trap out.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Cleo's method looks good if the bees are close to the ground, but its not so easy when its 10' in the air.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

It's still very doable with a trap out even if it is 10' off the ground. Man up Leonard. lol


----------



## Mrobisr (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm guessing that cutting the limb is out of the question?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Mrobisr said:


> I'm guessing that cutting the limb is out of the question?


That would be the quickest way, but there is a chance the hive is in the main part of the trees and just uses the branch as an exit.

Not sure a bee vac would get enough bees to make it worthwhile. Unless your going to get a bee vac anyways.
And if that’s the case I would try to guess where the hive is, drill a hole on the far side away from entrance and put some bee clearer in the hole might get a few more to exit the hive.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't read your post correctly, my mistake. The only thing I can think of would be a trapout, for your situation.


----------

